# Looking for E9 3.0CSi RHD - Help!



## E9Aussie (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi All,

First post! I am an old Australian 2002 fanatic who has been off the scene for 10 or so years, having previously owned about 5 2002's. I'm located in Melbourne Australia.

I'm back though, and keen to find myself my ultimate car - an E9 / Early 1970's 3.0 CSi. I want to own one of these for the rest of my life.

I have been trawling local and international sites for the right model for sale, however RHD models can be harder to find. Looking in the UK right now - a lot more CSL's there and all big coin. Happy to ship internationally if the price is right and justifies it, it is an expensive process but may be worth it.

Can anyone recommend the best resources to locate a decent condition RHD CSi? USA is out of course, as is most of Europe. Not sure about South Africa. UK looks good though. 

Eagerly awaiting some suggestions from the forus. Thanks to all in advance.

Mick


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Mick,
You didn't mention trying the e9coupe.com site, so I thought I'd point it out to you. For us E9ers in the US, that's THE site - but in fact, there are also a good number of Europeans and Aussies there, so if you introduce yourself, I'm sure you'd get offers of advice and support. Check the various forums and you should find a couple of stories of coupes being imported recently (sorry, can't remember the posters names right now)
Good luck!


----------



## E9Aussie (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks kwyjibo. Yep, have trawled Google and all its offerings and e9coupe.com has been a great resource. I also found a few on carandclassic.com - almost bought this http://www.carandclassic.com/car/C133195/ on the weekend but missed out as I couldn't catch the guy in the daytime - was so bummed, the car was the right price and condition it seemed! I'll keep hunting and start using the forums now.

If anyone has any leads to a decent E9 Csi RHD for sale they would be greatly appreciated. Can't wait to join the fold again!


----------



## RBE9 (Apr 25, 2009)

Agree e9coupe is the best site for e9 owners. Very helpful and very cool projects to follow up. It inspires me but soon my e9 is getting a bit more work done. FYI parts are on the rise I just looked at a windshield almost 800 bucks from BMW.... Find one with the least rust possible and you should be good.


----------



## larry S (Feb 18, 2010)

*e9 rhd*

i owned a 72 RHD CSI(L) in Newport Beach California. I bought it from a Scottsman who got it new in London. I sold it to a fellow in Encinitas California. This car has never been out of California. This third owner painted its original white blue and took off the troublesome D Jetronic unit and replaced it with carburetors.

This was a VERY early car. The dash board tray had scalloped wood trim on the front edge. The wheels were Campignolo's that looked very much like the BMW castings that were on all the other CSI's I have seen. Of course it had the XWX tires. Getting a new high pressure power steering hose was difficult in California.

I suspect that you could track it down by Calling the Harloff folks. You should also try the La Jolla dealer and a private BMW specialist also in La Jolla.

Broke my heart to sell it. I was very young and did not know what I had. Neither did owner #2. I could not afford it when I saw it in Hemmings. I did call the sellers representative. I had a buddy go to see it and verify that it was mine.

I have a 72 CSI now and am turning it into a hot rod. An amazing hot rod but still a hot rod.
I am also turning a very average MGB into a Packard hybrid called the Clipper "B".
All of this would have been unnecessary if I could have kept the CSL RHD!


----------



## E9Aussie (Jan 26, 2010)

I feel your pain Larry! But I continue to search the world for my dream RHD Csi! I was like that with a 2002Tii. I actually turned one down for $1,500 Aus about 15 years ago when I didn't know what it was - then bought one about 10 years later for $6k Aus. I proceeded to fully rear end someone in it 2 days later - it was repaired but never the same - I was heartbroken. This is my first foray back into the world of classic bimmers since then. I have my fingers crossed that the right E9 RHD will come my way if I can be patient............I got nuttin' but time!


----------

